# 4" strapping - Where to find



## HowlingFarms (Oct 14, 2014)

I am trying to find some fabric that is soft but relatively sturdy/stable. I don't know anything about fabrics or whatever, but basically I need a 3" to 4" strapping material that I can put either a D ring on the ends or plastic adjustable clips and such on.

I have been all over the place and I think my terminology is completely wrong. Hobby shops don't have any strapping or nylon webbing that is the size that I need. 

Anyone have some suggestions?? My online searches are unsuccessful.

Essentially I am making a cinching type harness to go over some various rounds. Smaller straps would work but I would need too many to make it worth while. Would like a wider strap to reduce the work. Tow strap material is too thick and rough for the project.

Thanks!


----------



## Gabesgram75 (Jun 20, 2016)

There are 2 websites that I order from when I am making backpacks and other outdoor gear. They both have webbing up to 4" in width. They sell by the foot. You could check them for your needs. The first is Outdoor Wilderness Fabric, Inc. www. owfinc.com. The second is Strapworks, www.strapworks.com. Strapworks has more styles of webbing. Good luck with your search.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

HowlingSprings said:


> I am trying to find some fabric that is soft but relatively sturdy/stable. I don't know anything about fabrics or whatever, but basically I need a 3" to 4" strapping material that I can put either a D ring on the ends or plastic adjustable clips and such on.
> 
> I have been all over the place and I think my terminology is completely wrong. Hobby shops don't have any strapping or nylon webbing that is the size that I need.
> 
> ...


Seat belt material?

https://www.seatbeltplanet.com/seatbelts-and-accessories/hardware-kits/#Webbing


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have used StrapWorks in the past and had good luck with them.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

You are looking for Nylon webbing. Comes in different widths. (Had an Upholstery Shop for 23 years)


----------



## katie deladie goatherder (Apr 23, 2018)

HowlingSprings said:


> I am trying to find some fabric that is soft but relatively sturdy/stable. I don't know anything about fabrics or whatever, but basically I need a 3" to 4" strapping material that I can put either a D ring on the ends or plastic adjustable clips and such on.
> 
> I have been all over the place and I think my terminology is completely wrong. Hobby shops don't have any strapping or nylon webbing that is the size that I need.
> 
> ...


How about getting some of the cargo straps at someplace like Harbor Freight and cutting what you need? I've seen them in various widths and lengths... but, I guess you would also be getting the cincher thing and hook, too. So, ignore my idea!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Any flatbed truck service shop has the straps with the j hook ends for around 10 bucks a strap. You can also buy the winches for them fairly cheap, at least ask if they have old take offs you could buy cheap .


----------

